# Non réception des invitations dans calendrier



## juliuslechien (10 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci aussi bien avec l'application calendrier sous iOS (12 mais ça le faisait avant aussi) et MacOS 10.13.
J'utilise google agenda pour mon calendrier, mais je le gère entièrement depuis les applications calendrier natives d'iOS et MacOS.
Lorsque je reçois une invitation, je reçois bien le mail dans ma boite Gmail, mais je n'ai pas la notification de l'invitation dans les applications. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà été confronté à ce problème?
J'ai également un compte exchange, qui lui ne pose pas de souci.

Merci d'avance


----------

